# People who have got Case Officers allocated, Report Here!



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people.

I see there is no thread for people who have been allocated a case officer.
This could be useful to know the timelines of grants when the case officers are allocated.

I got my case officer allocated on 7th Oct. 
These people asked for PTE verification and form 80.

What are the current timelines for the grants after CO allocation?


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi sudeep
Me too got co allocated on 7th oct. Asked for further evidence of sponsor. I too like to know the timeline for grant after co allocation. In other forums many are waiting past the 28 day mark after co contact. So is there any timeline or is it the will and wish of co.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi sudeep
> Me too got co allocated on 7th oct. Asked for further evidence of sponsor. I too like to know the timeline for grant after co allocation. In other forums many are waiting past the 28 day mark after co contact. So is there any timeline or is it the will and wish of co.


Include me as well into the list. My timelines are in the signature.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people.
> 
> I see there is no thread for people who have been allocated a case officer.
> This could be useful to know the timelines of grants when the case officers are allocated.
> ...


Hi Sudeep,

Can you explain what is PTE verification ?

Never heard of such thing by anyone.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi
CO allocated for me on 30 Sep and requested for Japan PCC. I submitted PCC by 8 Oct. 
Can anyone know when CO Finalize the case? will they wait till 28 days and respond? It look like once CO allocated, no one know exact time line to obtain the Grant.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I got CO allocated yesterday, requesting me to sign form 815. I furnished the form and clicked "request complete" on the same day. Any idea about the waiting time before grant, as someone mentioned that being asked to do so means you are close to the grant?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to send my scores from the PTE website to them itself. 

Hadnt sent earlier. Apaprently, just uploading the downloaded pte report didnt work for me.

Went to the pearsons website and sent it to DIBP Australia.

Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Hey guys, I got CO allocated yesterday, requesting me to sign form 815. I furnished the form and clicked "request complete" on the same day. Any idea about the waiting time before grant, as someone mentioned that being asked to do so means you are close to the grant?



What is 815 for?

Current timelines are 5 weeks according to their phone conversation.

Cheers


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Subscribed. .. see my timeline in my signature. Thanks


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

CO allocated on 12 th Oct....asked medical


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

I am with u Guys.

Category Financial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
ITA Received 29th July'15
Visa Applied


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

rajiv saini said:


> I am with u Guys.
> 
> Category Financial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Any update guys..........


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

varunkm1706 said:


> Any update guys..........


No updates mate....

GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 ...CO initial LC

Which team are you allocated to?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Ursan said:


> No updates mate....
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 ...CO initial LC
> 
> Which team are you allocated to?


I noticed from your signature about CO asked proof for your genuine relationship with your wife. Thats unusual. Didnt you provide all the supporting documents previously or you are newly married?.

Goodluck with your grant.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

SqOats said:


> I noticed from your signature about CO asked proof for your genuine relationship with your wife. Thats unusual. Didnt you provide all the supporting documents previously or you are newly married?.
> 
> Goodluck with your grant.




Hey mate, I left my wife back home only after 15 days of our wedding. Initially we had uploaded both our passports which had spouse names in it and also our marriage certificate. We are newly married, so yes probably that is why she asked for more proof. Now we have uploaded quite a lot of proofs to show a genuine relationship such as fixed deposits, joint accounts, skype call history and our bank account statements which go back about 4 years as we were in a relationship long before we got married.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Ursan said:


> Hey mate, I left my wife back home only after 15 days of our wedding. Initially we had uploaded both our passports which had spouse names in it and also our marriage certificate. We are newly married, so yes probably that is why she asked for more proof. Now we have uploaded quite a lot of proofs to show a genuine relationship such as fixed deposits, joint accounts, skype call history and our bank account statements which go back about 4 years as we were in a relationship long before we got married.


I see. The provided evidence should do the trick. But sadly, you might have to wait a bit longer as they are really busy these days and once asked for additional documents, they are getting back after like a month or so. Wish you all the best buddy.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ursan said:


> No updates mate....
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 ...CO initial LC
> 
> Which team are you allocated to?


It is team Adelaide, CO initials PA


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ursan said:


> No updates mate....
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 ...CO initial LC
> 
> Which team are you allocated to?


Ursan seems we have the same VPO her name is Lisa


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

tt2 said:


> ursan seems we have the same vpo her name is lisa


*<snip>*


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Lodged on the 21st of August and front loaded everything except form 80 and medicals
5/09/15 medicals done
08/10/15 VPO asked for from 80 and form 1399 for both me and hubby.
And the waiting game began. 
VPO is Lisa from Adeliade


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Please be aware that it is not appropriate to identify Case Officers by their full names in public - they have the same right to privacy that you do. *


----------



## basforsj (Jan 22, 2015)

*Partner visa, subclass 100*

Hi everyone, 

Good luck with your applications. I'm currently awaiting news on my partner visa, subclass 100 - moving from the UK to live with my Australian partner. We are applying from the UK!

Details are below:


* Visa type: Partner visa, subclass 100

* Application submitted: 26/03/2015

* Case officer assigned: 15 May 2015

CO Requested that Aus/Uk police checks / health check applied for AFTER 25/09/2015 (due to workload)

* Police and health checks submitted: 19/10/2015

* Visa granted: ??? Advised 10-14 months from submission so hopefully not much longer!


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Count me As well.
CO assigned on 07 Oct 2015...


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

tt2 said:


> Lodged on the 21st of August and front loaded everything except form 80 and medicals
> 5/09/15 medicals done
> 08/10/15 VPO asked for from 80 and form 1399 for both me and hubby.
> And the waiting game began.
> VPO is Lisa from Adeliade




Hey mate, yes we do have the same CO. 

Did she get in contact with you at all after you uploaded the documents?

She seems to be very slow in getting to the cases....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ursan nothing yet it's 3 weeks now after she contacted us:triumph:


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*CO 815 Request.*



hungvn89 said:


> Hey guys, I got CO allocated yesterday, requesting me to sign form 815. I furnished the form and clicked "request complete" on the same day. Any idea about the waiting time before grant, as someone mentioned that being asked to do so means you are close to the grant?


Hi there, did you receive the grant. I was asked for Form 815 which need to be attached today. Do i need to attach E-medical forms which has the HAP Id of simply the 815 form which is 2 pages.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*CO Requested for Info*

Hi guys, I have applied my 189 on 24th November and assigned a CO on 28th October and requested for Form 815. Did any one from this room who was asked for this Form. 
Do you people have any idea or known cases where CO requested for information more than once. Its time consuming if they do so. Any way thanks and i wish every awaiting applicant gets their visas soon.


----------



## vjair (Oct 6, 2015)

*How do you know if a co is allocated?*

My DIBP is submitted and all proofs are attached. How would I know if CO is allocated?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

If a case officer is allocated they will send you an email asking for whatever documents they need.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

vjair said:


> My DIBP is submitted and all proofs are attached. How would I know if CO is allocated?


Usually its taking atleast 45days to get the CO allocated for the applicants or else they can get a gorgeous direct grants for some lucky people. The CO will notify you or contact you through mail which you might have provided.


----------



## vjair (Oct 6, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Usually its taking atleast 45days to get the CO allocated for the applicants or else they can get a gorgeous direct grants for some lucky people. The CO will notify you or contact you through mail which you might have provided.


Thanks. Guess the mail is going to come from border.gov.au.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

vjair said:


> Thanks. Guess the mail is going to come from border.gov.au.


Yes. Once the CO is allocated you will get mail from [email protected]. around 45-50 days time frame.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Guys

I applied for 190 visa on 27th August. Got CO allocated on 19th Oct. 

CO requested one document. Submitted document on same day. 

Waiting now.:fingerscrossed:

Guys can you also please tell me how I can make my timeline


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on 27th August. Got CO allocated on 19th Oct.
> 
> ...


Go to your profile and create your timeline in the signature....


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on 27th August. Got CO allocated on 19th Oct.
> 
> ...


Well, by referring to the current time, CO will get back around 42~45days. When I contacted I got a reply from DIBP that I can expect a reply by mid of November. That is how the CO's work.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Well, by referring to the current time, CO will get back around 42~45days. When I contacted I got a reply from DIBP that I can expect a reply by mid of November. That is how the CO's work.:fingerscrossed:


I called them today. Lady was really nice. She said CO's are 6 weeks behind there work. So, you can expect delays.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I am applying for 189 visa. Today 29/10 2015, I just received an email from my CO to provide more materials which are my parents' criminal checks and health examination. This is confusing me because my parents are not dependent applicants. Is this a normal requirement or something went wrong there. 

Anyone had same situation here?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Sri025 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Case Officer*

Doc Uploaded to EA : 29/07/2015
Positive Outcome : 03/08/2015.

Try to apply in Fast track as the process is really quick.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, received an email today from the CO with a 4 page attachment saying " notification that your application for skilled nominated subclass 190 Visa has been allocated for processing ".
I applied on 12 th Sept and this is the first communication after that.

No documents were requested in this email. Did anyone else get such an email and how much longer is the wait going to be?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello,

I just got CO allocated to me today, requesting for polio vaccination certificate. its weird cos i presented same certificate to the panel physician who ran a scan copy of it. 

Anyway i have uploaded the certificate in my immi account.

Does anyone know how long it takes the CO's to get back to an application and give grant?

BTW co is from GSM Adelaide not sure of the team he belongs to.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa. Today 29/10 2015, I just received an email from my CO to provide more materials which are my parents' criminal checks and health examination. This is confusing me because my parents are not dependent applicants. Is this a normal requirement or something went wrong there.
> 
> ...



Hi there, What answer did you check in for the question under " Non-migrating dependent family members" while filling the application.

The question is "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"

So you have to give yes if you are having a dependent parents and NO if you dont have dependent family members.

If you said yes to the question you will need to get the health checkups, PCCs for all the non migrating dependents though they are not coming with you. 

So please check your application form what you have answered to the same. 

And i wonder how did you get contacted by CO so soon if you have applied it yesterday. How can i get a response so soon from a CO.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...




Congrats Abhilash have a great time for your future life in OZEE.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Abhilashrs, all the best


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Did any one got CO's assigned Twice and still waiting for the grant. please post your details . Thanks a lot.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Is there anyone else (apart from me & hnmn4444), who was asked to sign only form 815 when you got CO allocated?


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

hi guys, any update on your end? has anyone tried calling DIBP?

here is my timeline:

applied: aug 17 (189 applicant w/ spouse as secondary applicant)
CO contact: oct 2 asking for australian PCC for me and husband; medical, form 80 and 1221 for husband
request complete: oct 22
grant:? ___________


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Monday will be 2 weeks from CO contact. Got an email from the CO on 26th Oct but no documents were requested. Don't know how much longer it is going to take. :/


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Monday will be 2 weeks from CO contact. Got an email from the CO on 26th Oct but no documents were requested. Don't know how much longer it is going to take. :/


At least did he not ask for the medicals because it is seen that you have submitted your medicals after CO allocation. Did he send a request for information pdf to you. If so is it empty with out any check llist right.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

hnmn4444 said:


> At least did he not ask for the medicals because it is seen that you have submitted your medicals after CO allocation. Did he send a request for information pdf to you. If so is it empty with out any check llist right.


The only pdf letter I got says that my application has been received and that it will be processed. It also says if they want more docs they will come back to me. There is no doc request attached with this email.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Just wondering how long we all have to wait to receive the big grant. its 14days for me today, and its not easy trying to be patient.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Just wondering how long we all have to wait to receive the big grant. its 14days for me today, and its not easy trying to be patient.


37 days since CO was allocated.Best of luck dear.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Just wondering how long we all have to wait to receive the big grant. its 14days for me today, and its not easy trying to be patient.



Thats right its a Patience test. Lot of people who applied in the month of July n August also waiting for their golden grants.There are people who are waiting for more than a month. I think it depend on case to case. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. I have applied on the 17th of Aug. Co asked for docs on 1st Oct which were submitted the same day. Waiting for the grant now

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Got my grant on 16th Nov within 3hrs after calling them. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

GavinMiranda said:


> Got my grant on 16th Nov within 3hrs after calling them.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Oh wow congrats!! lane:

So it took them 3 months in your case. Were you claiming work experience points? And was it Team Adelaide?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup it was team adelaide

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Not Sure*

Hey All,

How to know if case officer is assigned or not?

I got a email yday asking for PTE verification which I just did. Not sure about the time lines as well.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

**Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2016 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

GavinMiranda said:


> Got my grant on 16th Nov within 3hrs after calling them.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hey mate....congratulations on the grant. Can you advise which no u called and what did u exactly say to them as they seem to give the obvious answer to us to keep waiting. Your help would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

They gave me the same answer that it is under process... But luckily I got the grant in 3hours

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

GavinMiranda said:


> They gave me the same answer that it is under process... But luckily I got the grant in 3hours
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What no did u call at the time?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Number is 0061731367000 for GSM ADELAIDE

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

GavinMiranda said:


> Number is 0061731367000 for GSM ADELAIDE
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. How many days did u had to wait after providing all the documents?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

47 days after giving the additional documents requested by co

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys can anybody tell me what is going on.Its been 100 days after visa lodgement.but nothing is happening.


Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant ?????????????


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Was in the same boat. Called them and got the visa in 3 hours. Speak politely and ask for details of the application. Inform them its been more than 50days since co contacted you

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Was in the same boat. Called them and got the visa in 3 hours. Speak politely and ask for details of the application. Inform them its been more than 50days since co contacted you
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Bro they are not attending phone calls now.
0061731367000 is the number I am calling.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Now they are closed. You need to call in the morning at around 7.30 am IST

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Now they are closed. You need to call in the morning at around 7.30 am IST
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes I tried in the morning at around 7:00 am


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh OK.. Try again tomorrow

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ls_aus said:


> Bro they are not attending phone calls now.
> 0061731367000 is the number I am calling.


Try this one

1800720656


----------



## vjair (Oct 6, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Usually its taking atleast 45days to get the CO allocated for the applicants or else they can get a gorgeous direct grants for some lucky people. The CO will notify you or contact you through mail which you might have provided.


No CO reached out to me, I got the Grant mail this morning. Thanks all for the help/advice.

-Vijay R


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

vjair said:


> No CO reached out to me, I got the Grant mail this morning. Thanks all for the help/advice.
> 
> -Vijay R


Congratulations Vijay


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vjair said:


> No CO reached out to me, I got the Grant mail this morning. Thanks all for the help/advice.
> 
> -Vijay R


Congrats Vijay! What's your visa lodged date? I can't see signatures if you've indicated there.


----------



## vjair (Oct 6, 2015)

Visa lodged on 2nd october, front loaded all the requird docs by 15th oct.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice! Oct and Nov applicants are getting super fast grants!


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

vjair said:


> Visa lodged on 2nd october, front loaded all the requird docs by 15th oct.


wow that a quick grant for you. Congratulation vjair.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for Grant..
Anyone applied under 263111 code ?


----------



## adas2890 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys...

Do most of the COs ask for Form 80?


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


wow congrats! must be such a great relief for you


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

perthling said:


> wow congrats! must be such a great relief for you


Thanks...indeed it is......


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


Congratulations varunkm1706, was your case officer from Brisbane or Adeliade?


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations varunkm1706, was your case officer from Brisbane or Adeliade?


Adelaide


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Eagerly waiting for Grant..
> Anyone applied under 263111 code ?


Hi Nishant,

What additional doc you were asked for by CO?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> What additional doc you were asked for by CO?


Hi Pravesh,

I was asked by CO for evidence of Employment, and divorcee decree as im a Divorcee.

i submitted the ACS letter from my manager and pay slips as emp evidence and submitted the court order translated in English as proof of divorce.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Guyz please help me out , I was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do. 1. Azsco 249299 2. South Australia (SA) 3. I called them many time but got same answer that your application is in progress it takes time please wait . 4. Case officer allocated on 6 August 2015 Asked for pcc and english test , documents provided on the same day 5. No verification call recieved by employer.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

CO contacted last on 8th sep for additional documents which were provided on 24th sep ..... since then dead silence ! 
No verification call or email to HRs 
Grant???


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hopefully, I will get the response before Christmas.
Any comments ?


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good luck to all


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Hopefully, I will get the response before Christmas.
> Any comments ?



Amen :+1:?:+1:?:+1:?


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

I called the adelaide office yday and seems like there is a long queue to be cleared.
I got Request for infor on 16th Nov and responded same day. No response since then.


----------



## sandyindian (Oct 9, 2015)

How is the case officer assigned to a particular visa application? Is it in the order based on visa lodge date, first in forst out basis?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

So we got another case officer allocated today and he asked for PCC that we submitted way back in August when we submitted our application. Am really mad right now hope this won't take another 48 days before we get a grant.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Would the following documents enough for proving genuine and continuing relationship with my wife

1) marriage certificate
2) House property in joint name
3) Bank accounts in Joint name
4) last two months bank statement from the joint account
5) Child birth certificate showing both our names
6) Form 80 and 1221 for both

or do i need anything else*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Would the following documents enough for proving genuine and continuing relationship with my wife 1) marriage certificate 2) House property in joint name 3) Bank accounts in Joint name 4) last two months bank statement from the joint account 5) Child birth certificate showing both our names 6) Form 80 and 1221 for both or do i need anything else


1) and 5) are enough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Would the following documents enough for proving genuine and continuing relationship with my wife 1) marriage certificate 2) House property in joint name 3) Bank accounts in Joint name 4) last two months bank statement from the joint account 5) Child birth certificate showing both our names 6) Form 80 and 1221 for both or do i need anything else


Form 80 and 1221 - are needed but, they dont prove much.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

amebadha said:


> *Would the following documents enough for proving genuine and continuing relationship with my wife
> 
> 1) marriage certificate
> 2) House property in joint name
> ...



Hi,

You just need 1st, 5th and 6th. Moreover, your passport should have her name as spouse and same for her in her passport.

No need for 2nd, 3rd, 4th.

Hope it helps


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

a73210 said:


> I called the adelaide office yday and seems like there is a long queue to be cleared.
> I got Request for infor on 16th Nov and responded same day. No response since then.


Hey mate....i got co allocation on 13th October and provided the docs the same day...even I am waiting for Grant still....called them more than 10 times...they can't help it...they have got a big backlog as well as a huge current workload and hence it is atleast 6-8 weeks from the request that u can hope to see some chances of grant.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you *andreyx108b* and *cozmopravesh* for the clarification.

I thought I should provide some evidence of continuing relationship also. Thus mentioned house property and bank statements.

Now I am relieved according to your posts.

I will front-load these documents before CO is allotted (Soon hopefully)

Regards,
amebadha



andreyx108b said:


> 1) and 5) are enough.





andreyx108b said:


> Form 80 and 1221 - are needed but, they dont prove much.





cozmopravesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> You just need 1st, 5th and 6th. Moreover, your passport should have her name as spouse and same for her in her passport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ohhh ... 
Give them a call after a week.. it may work


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I am waiting CO to be assigned...any idea?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I am waiting for Job verification/ Direct grant.

_________________________________________
**Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2016 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting CO to be assigned...any idea?
> 
> ...


Seems to be in a same situation


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Seems to be in a same situation


keep me posted if you have any news. thanks


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Job Verification*

Hi,

I have one question regarding Job verification.Does DIBP verify in all cases where one has claimed points under work experience? or is it a case-to-case basis, depending on the mood of the CO?

Any help is appreciated.:juggle:


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Greetings All,

Did anyone get grant in the last couple of days?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

suave65 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question regarding Job verification.Does DIBP verify in all cases where one has claimed points under work experience? or is it a case-to-case basis, depending on the mood of the CO?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.:juggle:


Not in all cases. Yes, could be mood, could be lack of proper employment docs or some internal process. We will never know.


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

Hie mates! I'm pleased to announce that I got grants for wife and myself on Saturday, 28/11/15. See my timeline....

EOI Submitted: 15/7/2015
Invitation: 3/8/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/9/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO requested additional docs:26/10/2015
Docs uploaded: 14/11/2015
Visa Grant:28/11/2015
Team: Brisbane

Best of luck to all those still waiting....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

thehero said:


> Hie mates! I'm pleased to announce that I got grants for wife and myself on Saturday, 28/11/15. See my timeline....
> 
> EOI Submitted: 15/7/2015
> Invitation: 3/8/2015
> ...


Congratulations thehero


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all,

anyone gets CO assigned today?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> anyone gets CO assigned today?


Yes mate once again after 3 months my co asking for Auzi pcc which we submitted on 12 sept. May be he couldn't see properly thats why he asked again.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


In the same bus with you deepgill,juss hoping we won't have to wait for another 48 days ersevere:


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Count me in. Here lies my signature.


----------



## atif86 (Aug 10, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> anyone gets CO assigned today?


Yes, finally i got my CO assigned today after 80 days of visa application submission


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

atif86 said:


> Yes, finally i got my CO assigned today after 80 days of visa application submission


Is there specific period of time (like early morning) within the day to get CO assigned or receiving the golden mail...or it is just random?


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

By the grace of god got my visa(190)today.

Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant 30-Nov-15


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> By the grace of god got my visa(190)today.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...



Congratulations..All the best for your future.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> By the grace of god got my visa(190)today.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> By the grace of god got my visa(190)today.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


wow congrats! you must be jumping for joy 

im assuming you clicked the Request Complete button on Sept 24 as well? thats 67 days (9 weeks+4 days) of waiting my god such patience! did u contact dibp in between those dates? do u suspect any particular reason why it took that long?..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

My visa lodge date is 9th july. Last date with documents submitted was 24th sep..since then dead silence..
I called them trice...general replies to wait..they hardly provide you reasons..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> My visa lodge date is 9th july. Last date with documents submitted was 24th sep..since then dead silence..
> I called them trice...general replies to wait..they hardly provide you reasons..


Hi Makjuly if you don't mind i wana say don't call them again because they keep record of every call. Today once again my co requested for auzi pcc which i already submitted on 12sept. Don't worry mate you are not far away. You will get your grant soon if everything goes smooth.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

oh wow, i can only imagine half your pain, as im in my 5th week since doc submission..:/

well someone wrote on the google doc file that when he/she called dibp to inquire the CO said all remaining july and august will be reviewed again on last week of nov to mid dec. hope they resolve our applications otherwise with the december holidays there will just be sooo much backlog!


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Ls_aus said:


> By the grace of god got my visa(190)today.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...




Congo bro...we travelled on Saturday discussing our visa & u got it today.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > My visa lodge date is 9th july. Last date with documents submitted was 24th sep..since then dead silence..
> ...





perthling said:


> oh wow, i can only imagine half your pain, as im in my 5th week since doc submission..:/
> 
> 
> well someone wrote on the google doc file that when he/she called dibp to inquire the CO said all remaining july and august will be reviewed again on last week of nov to mid dec. hope they resolve our applications otherwise with the december holidays there will just be sooo much backlog!


Hopefully they should clear the backlog before vacations... lets hope to get it soooooooon


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Good Morning everyone,

any motivate news today?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys....

Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.

Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.

Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats man ! 

We too got the golden mail today for me wife and son


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats Man! Welcome to Auzi Mate!

1 question.. so as I understand , it took you more than a month to hear back from CO.Right?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

My visa lodge date is 9th july and co contact 9th sep


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Ursan.


----------



## prajeshpaul (Jan 19, 2015)

*Contact Number for Contacting CO*

Hi Ursan,

Can you please guide me on how to contact CO from outside australia? 

For my case, the CO is at "GSM Adelaide" team 6?

Thanks.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats man !
> 
> We too got the golden mail today for me wife and son


Wow! Makjuly congratulations mate. Now you are free from tension.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats Makjuly and Ursan!!  Great way to start December ;D


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks all you guys. A long wait..but finally it paid.

Hey guys...I have a question though. After PR, do I need to enroll in medicare myself or will I get the card automatically in my mail since I am onshore.

Cheers


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man !
> ...


Seriously man.....
And wish the same for you


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

prajeshpaul said:


> Hi Ursan,
> 
> Can you please guide me on how to contact CO from outside australia?
> 
> ...



You will not be able to contact the CO mate, but you can only call the processing centre that I called. 

People in Australia can call 1800720656
Overseas people can call +61731367000

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations Makjuly and Ursan all the best with your journeys


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know how should I request for extension? My case officer was assigned on 16th Nov and my FBI clearance was pending. Considering FBI takes 3-4 months, there is no way I can meet the 28 days deadline given by my Case officer. I applied for FBI clearance on 24th Sep and hoping to get the same by end of December.

I emailed my case officer but no reply! Anyone knows any number ?
My case officer is from Adelaide.

Pls guys help!


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you guys


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how should I request for extension? My case officer was assigned on 16th Nov and my FBI clearance was pending. Considering FBI takes 3-4 months, there is no way I can meet the 28 days deadline given by my Case officer. I applied for FBI clearance on 24th Sep and hoping to get the same by end of December.
> 
> ...



As long as you have emailed your case officer with your Application ID and case details, you don't have anything to worry about. When the CO will visit your file after a span of 6-8 weeks, they will realise at that time that you had sent them an email and will not action the application until you provide further docs. Also, you will get the reply from that [email protected] mailbox in some days from a skilled support assistant.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Ursan said:


> You will not be able to contact the CO mate, but you can only call the processing centre that I called.
> 
> People in Australia can call 1800720656
> Overseas people can call +61731367000
> ...





Hey .. Congrats Usman for your VISA.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ursan said:


> As long as you have emailed your case officer with your Application ID and case details, you don't have anything to worry about. When the CO will visit your file after a span of 6-8 weeks, they will realise at that time that you had sent them an email and will not action the application until you provide further docs. Also, you will get the reply from that [email protected] mailbox in some days from a skilled support assistant.


Thanks a ton !


----------



## Hope1112 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Ursan, congrats on the grant, best of luck with the new challenge 
I have a question if you can help me since you called many times, my husband applied for 189 visa as a primary applicant, myself n my son as dependants on 10th Oct and we got Co allocated 3rd Nov asking for some doc, uploaded 4th Oct and now we are on the waiting game. Our only problem is that I'm pregnant and due 13/03 which means last date i can travel is 10/2/2016. Medicals are submitted and everything in place. Do you think we should drop them a call, would it change anything as i'm afraid it could complicate things more...


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> ...


Congrats for your Grant Ursan, I have also similar timelines. I have logged my Visa on 8th Sep'15 and called DIBP twice. they have standard reply that "Please Wait". Last I have called them on 30th Nov'15 .... Pl suggest should I call them again next week ?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi All, 

Can anyone guess, when I would be assigned a co also are there any chances to get the grant before Christmas ?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ursan said:


> You will not be able to contact the CO mate, but you can only call the processing centre that I called.
> 
> People in Australia can call xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Overseas people can call +xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


You should not share the contact details of your processing centre as other applicants may not have been allocated to this team. DIBP has often told people to please not share their processing centre phone numbers since they then become swamped with calls from people with irrelevant questions and that slows down the processing of applications.


----------



## binsmyth (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been assigned case officer on 1 december. There was some discrepancy in the date of birth in my birth certificate vs my passport. They want a deed poll for that. 

What my agent suggests is that I should get a deed poll and also change my birth certificate instead of changing my passport because passport takes a lot of time to process. 

Is this correct.


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,
I have been assigned case officer today.
Requesting
Evidence of Employment:
Overseas Employment :
Please also provide additional evidence including but not limited to;
"
Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
Taxation Documents TAX 20XX, 20XX
Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees"

What else we can show as proof.Company exit letter already provided.

Thanks
kusams


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Ursan said:


> As long as you have emailed your case officer with your Application ID and case details, you don't have anything to worry about. When the CO will visit your file after a span of 6-8 weeks, they will realise at that time that you had sent them an email and will not action the application until you provide further docs. Also, you will get the reply from that [email protected] mailbox in some days from a skilled support assistant.


Hello,
As said above, even I need to provide the USA PCC from FBI and it takes time (May be Jan -2016). Meanwhile, i had replied to case officer with all documents she asked (Form 80... And also the proof of courier acknowledgement which was sent to FBI).
Question is, In IMMIaccount, can i click the button "Information provided" as i uploaded all the documents which was asked by CO (Except USA - PCC for which i have sent the proof of courier acknowledgement).

Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## basforsj (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning all, 

Great news for us - we have been granted our visa, subclass 100, on 26th November. 

Original details are below:


* Visa type: Partner visa, subclass 100

* Application submitted: 26/03/2015

* Case officer assigned: 15 May 2015

CO Requested that Aus/Uk police checks / health check applied for AFTER 25/09/2015 (due to workload)

* Police and health checks submitted: 19/10/2015

* Visa granted: 26th November 2015 (245 days / 8 months)

Merry Christmas, and good luck to all!


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Soooo many congrats


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

basforsj said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Great news for us - we have been granted our visa, subclass 100, on 26th November.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Mate and best of luck


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats! What is subclass 100? Is it a permanent visa?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Hello,
> As said above, even I need to provide the USA PCC from FBI and it takes time (May be Jan -2016). Meanwhile, i had replied to case officer with all documents she asked (Form 80... And also the proof of courier acknowledgement which was sent to FBI).
> Question is, In IMMIaccount, can i click the button "Information provided" as i uploaded all the documents which was asked by CO (Except USA - PCC for which i have sent the proof of courier acknowledgement).
> 
> ...



Hi, sorry I wont be able to guide you with that but I am curious to know your date of receipt for FBI clearance. Mine is 24th september.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi, sorry I wont be able to guide you with that but I am curious to know your date of receipt for FBI clearance. Mine is 24th september.


Hi, FBI received it on 10-Nov


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

"Application Status: Assessment in Progress

This application is currently being assessed."


Does this mean anything significant or is it just an empty promise frim DIBP? I've been assigned a CO last Oct 2 and submitted all docs on Oct 22. I didnt claim any points for work experience how much longer are they gonna take


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been assigned CO today and it's GSM Brisbane team. CO requested for PCC and Medicals.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

I have been assigned CO on 7th Dec and it's GSM Adelaide team. CO requested Medicals.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

oz_rockz said:


> I have been assigned CO today and it's GSM Brisbane team. CO requested for PCC and Medicals.


Are you onshore?


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Sandip! Are you onshore or offshore? Because I applied for Visa on 24-Nov but still no sign of CO..


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

**Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/12/2015 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> **Wasted 5-7 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


Best of luck dear, you are too close.
Please intimate your company/Boss to be ready and fully(100%) prepared for the verification call.Must completely remember Joining and Re leaving Dates,your job position, your job responsibilities,your performance and other such type of things.
Your boss must satisfy them as much as he can.


----------



## coolbuddy15 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Case officer (GSM Adelaide) allocated for me on 09th Dec 2015. Need to submit Medicals & PCC. Fingers crossed


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

suave65 said:


> Are you onshore?


No. I'm offshore


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

coolbuddy15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Case officer (GSM Adelaide) allocated for me on 09th Dec 2015. Need to submit Medicals & PCC. Fingers crossed


Get it done quickly and expect grant in 2-4 weeks after that. Good luck


----------



## coolbuddy15 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the positive words. Done medical. Waiting for PCC


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everybody, new to this thread but I guess it's pretty relevant for me now... Sharing my timeline with you guys and advice solicited 
Visa Applied : 03/10/2015
Visa category : 190
Co contact : 09/11/15
Additional documents provided : 20/11/15
Grant : waiting 
It's been 33 days since co contacted, when should I expect grant


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi everybody, new to this thread but I guess it's pretty relevant for me now... Sharing my timeline with you guys and advice solicited
> Visa Applied : 03/10/2015
> Visa category : 190
> Co contact : 09/11/15
> ...




Hi chanpreet,



It's been a waiting game foe some of us and for some people its pretty fast... don't know the reason :confused2:


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi everybody, new to this thread but I guess it's pretty relevant for me now... Sharing my timeline with you guys and advice solicited
> Visa Applied : 03/10/2015
> Visa category : 190
> Co contact : 09/11/15
> ...


Dear Chanpreet,

Please call DIBP and ask them what date is the case officer coming back to your case, they usually tell what date will your case be looked at, they did the same for me- and my case will be reviewed again on dec 21st ..

Not that this will help, but atleast you know- either the case officer will ask for some more docs or give grant :fingerscrossed:

regards
Nishant


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

The Australian visa process seem to be lazy day by day.so frustrating for every applicant.
At least they should hand over the grant to those applicants who have completed their all requests including verification...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> CHANPREET said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, new to this thread but I guess it's pretty relevant for me now... Sharing my timeline with you guys and advice solicited
> ...


Hope your case will be reviewed as promised Nishant, we called and were told our case will be reviewed in that week that we juss passed you could be lucky though.


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Dear Chanpreet,
> 
> Please call DIBP and ask them what date is the case officer coming back to your case, they usually tell what date will your case be looked at, they did the same for me- and my case will be reviewed again on dec 21st ..
> 
> ...


Hey that was a useful piece of info, so thanks.. I will call them tomorrow and can you please specify when were you first contacted by CO.. that would make things clearer a bit


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,
What is your CO name ? is *<SNIP>*


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi,
> What is your CO name ? is *<SNIP>*.


Mentioning CO name is not allowed in the forum.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Dear Chanpreet,
> 
> Please call DIBP and ask them what date is the case officer coming back to your case, they usually tell what date will your case be looked at, they did the same for me- and my case will be reviewed again on dec 21st ..
> 
> ...


HI Nishant

Your post has given me hope. I had additional information requested on 5/11/2015. Hopefully they should come to our file this week and give us a grant. Fingers crossed.

Cheers
Taran


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*CO allocated*

CO allocated today. They have requested for PCC & Medicals. I have scheduled PCC appointment on 16-Dec and Medical on 19-Dec. I am hoping to complete these and press the button "Information provided" by 28-Dec. Fingers crossed !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I have also been assigned a CO, and asked for information reg my English test.
Submitted it on the same day. Now waiting for the great grant!


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hey that was a useful piece of info, so thanks.. I will call them tomorrow and can you please specify when were you first contacted by CO.. that would make things clearer a bit


Check my signature- first contact with Case officer was just before diwali on 9th Nov 2015


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> HI Nishant
> 
> Your post has given me hope. I had additional information requested on 5/11/2015. Hopefully they should come to our file this week and give us a grant. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Dear Taran,

Thanks,Your case will be processed faster as you are onshore

regards
Nishant


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Guys, CO was assigned on 14th Oct and asked for all documents+pcc+medicals, but we had a newborn, which made me uploaded all docs+pcc+form 1022 to add my baby on 3rd of Nov. And after 40 days I managed to add my baby and complete the medical examinations.
Now, I should start counting the usual grant period? which is around 2 months! or I should call them in a week or two to check the status?
Your advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO :14/12/2015
Visa Grant


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

shrif said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.
> 
> ...


In spite of uploading all docs CO contacted! What documents has he/she asked for further?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> In spite of uploading all docs CO contacted! What documents has he/she asked for further?



1-Evidence of sponsorship
2-Police clearance certificate
3-Evidence of overseas employment


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

sometimes i suspect the case officers just ask for documents even if they are already uploaded so they could buy more time and put the application on hold while they process another visa application >.<


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

perthling said:


> sometimes i suspect the case officers just ask for documents even if they are already uploaded so they could buy more time and put the application on hold while they process another visa application >.<


I believe So


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

shrif said:


> 1-Evidence of sponsorship
> 2-Police clearance certificate
> 3-Evidence of overseas employment


You had not uploaded PCC earlier? What does "Evidence of sponsorship" mean? Isn't yours is 190 visa?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> You had not uploaded PCC earlier? What does "Evidence of sponsorship" mean? Isn't yours is 190 visa?


I uploaded Two PCC (Egypt & Algeria) and now they request KSA PCC....visa 489 FS


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Check my signature- first contact with Case officer was just before diwali on 9th Nov 2015


Actually can't see signature on app, btw I was also contacted by co on 09/11


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied for 189 Visa last month and CO was allocated on 1st Dec.
He asked for additional docs like Form 80 and medicals.

I have few clarifications regarding this. Please help me out.

1) I had already uploaded Form 80 earlier but had not answered few points. Now i have answered all points in Form 80. So, if i upload the updated Form 80 now, will it be replaced as new one or it will be uploaded as a separate one?

2) My son was born prematurely. His weight is always at lower centiles i.e. around 2 kgs lesser weight compared to normal born kids. Panel doctor expressed concern over this where as our regular paediatrician says his BMI is good and not to worry. Will this cause any problem in granting visa? Otherwise no other issues.

3) Is job verification mandatory for all? I am working in a well known company which is present in Australia as well from last 6.5 years. Will they still do job verification? Since company refused to provide roles and responsibilities letter, i had given them in a stamp paper with my manager's reference.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

perthling said:


> sometimes i suspect the case officers just ask for documents even if they are already uploaded so they could buy more time and put the application on hold while they process another visa application >.<


Agree mate.
Any I don't understand why the CO do not make any decision if each and every thing is already uploaded/verified??? 
why they are delaying the cases??


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> perthling said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes i suspect the case officers just ask for documents even if they are already uploaded so they could buy more time and put the application on hold while they process another visa application >.<
> ...



i suspect that the first CO isnt the only person that decides on the application. maybe thry need final approval from their manager or the whole team before issuing the grant.

what irritates me is how the COs try to accomodate and process so many applications at the same time. they request additional docs and take 4-8 weeks to look back at your file even if its just CV or form 80/1221? annoying time management scheme. also there is the human bias the COs want to finish the year with a good record so they're more inclined to finish applicants that will fall in the 3 month SLA timeline. Anybody who has exceeded 90 days will just have to wait..


----------



## Sharadtewari (Jul 19, 2015)

Guys, i am in a simillar situation as per my below timeline. 53 days today post CO allocation n not a word from them. Almost 100 days have passed since lodgement. I called them today n they said it could take months which is pretty irritating.
Can somebody guide as to why there is so much delay in Visa post CO allocation. Does anybody of any development at DIBP. Any connection with Paris attack etc.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Sharadtewari said:


> I called them today n they said it could take months which is pretty irritating.


So convenient for them to say that when November & December applicants have been getting their grants after 10-15 days only :/

All we could do is speculate and wait. Hope that we have provide all and correct documents that support the points we claimed on our EOI. I myself have been waiting 120 days visa lodgement and 74 days since CO allocation.

One person who applied on July 6, just got his grant yesterday so that's around 150 days of waiting. Gives us a little hope I guess.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

The last three posts all have some bad guesses. Spreading false rumours doesn't help anyone.

DIBP don't delay ready to grant cases. However, there may well be ready-to-grant cases that they have not reviewed yet, or they may still be waiting for a check to be returned that you don't know about. DIBP does not do external security checks, and has no control over the timeliness of those, which is of course exactly the way it should be. Similarly there can be delays in other verification processes that DIBP processing staff have no control over.

Please don't guess and spread false information about processing techniques, a Case Officer has the delegation to grant their particular visa type, but may seek assistance when there is anything they are not sure of. Case Officers are NOT always responsible for the same cases, other Case Officers can and do work on them, or grant them, as required.

There is no "human bias" - Case Officers will work as fast as they reasonably can, but in regard to finishing the year with a good record, I don't know where this supposition comes from. The DIBP program year ends on 30 June, not 31 December, the number of visas processed are the worry of the Branch Manager and to an extent Team Leaders, and it's up to them to control that, within staff availability constraints, etc. 

DIBP does however aim to grant over 128,000 Skilled Migration visa in this Program year, not to mention over 60,000 visas for the Family Stream, and 25,000+ in the Humanitarian Program intake. 

So even though waiting can be hugely frustrating, it's just not all about you, there are of lot of cases being worked on at the same time. Because of the high volume of cases (better than a 10,000 visa a month average!) a production line system (as much as possible) with periodical reviews to check status and process when possible, is the most efficient way to work.

You can perhaps understand why they would rather not have everyone call them too often.


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

kaju said:


> The last three posts all have some bad guesses. Spreading false rumours doesn't help anyone.
> 
> DIBP don't delay ready to grant cases. However, there may well be ready-to-grant cases that they have not reviewed yet, or they may still be waiting for a check to be returned that you don't know about. DIBP does not do external security checks, and has no control over the timeliness of those, which is of course exactly the way it should be. Similarly there can be delays in other verification processes that DIBP processing staff have no control over.
> 
> ...


Phew, restores some sanity 😊


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

when CO assigned this means the job verification was done or it will be done soon?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for that message, kaju.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

thank you for the clarification  gives me some sanity during this every uncertain period


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

perthling said:


> thank you for the clarification  gives me some sanity during this every uncertain period


It's just really hard - I know that - especially for those with lower points. But DIBP doesn't want not to grant you a visa. They would really love to, honestly, and they'd like to do it quickly if at all possible, because there's a never-ending stream of people behind you too, that they know they are going to have to deal with! 

But you are one of many, and I really do mean many! And all those others have to be treated as fairly as you. And sometimes, different parts of the process do take differing amounts of time for different people, and DIBP processing staff simple don't have any control over that. 

On top of that, there's no getting around it - any Australian Government department is a bureaucracy, and it generally just feels like if things can go slowly they will (apart from the odd time they seem to work like lightning!). You probably understand that goes hand-in-hand with Government departments already, wherever you're from!  Apply for an Australian Government job and that could take 6 months too! 

As it goes, though, the Government Department/Public relationship is pretty reasonable in Australia - you can get grumpy once in a while with Tax, Centrelink, Medicare etc - yes they are human and have the odd glitch. And they often don't seem to work at warp-speed!  But generally the system as a whole works surprisingly well. 

Trust me, having lived in other countries too, some of them would drive you nuts just trying to figure out what it is they actually want! 

The thing is though, that the DIBP system is actually pretty efficient given the volume of applications. What you see and feel is limited information and frustration - but if they were to inform everyone of every step, there would be mass confusion, as well as greatly reducing the time they have to actually work! 

You just have to try and console yourself with the fact that almost everyone, including you, will get the visa grant that they want - they, and you, will get Permanent Residency in Australia. Until then, you just have to reign in the frustration, and keep your chin up. It might not happen overnight, but it will happen!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Kaju, lots of good info there. Thanks again. But I think the main point of frustration for me and others is the seeming haphazard way in which they seem to be issuing grants. Many wait only 10 or 11 days or maximum a month after lodging. Whereas many others wait 3 months or 4 months or 5 months or even longer. And often there is no apparent complexity in the case of a person who has waited 5 months compared to that of a person who waited only 10 days. I think that's what puzzles most of us.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

kaju said:


> You just have to try and console yourself with the fact that almost everyone, including you, will get the visa grant that they want - they, and you, will get Permanent Residency in Australia. Until then, you just have to reign in the frustration, and keep your chin up. It might not happen overnight, but it will happen!


aww..this is quite possibly the most encouraging and reassuring thing i've come across in all forums I follow. thank you so much, i almost feel my tears are about to well up! I have no idea about other applicant's life background, but for me and my husband we've sacrificed a lot for this. not just the money but the time and effort putting your life on hold isn't an easy thing and it feels like no one can relate to the hardship. My husband was born and raised in the UK but he really wants to reside in Australia so our future kids could have a wonderful life. add to that our parents' constant pressuring, wanting to continue in our desired careers and just generally go on with life (which I can't do properly while waiting for the result).

I apologize if I ever made anyone panic. I'll try to spread the positivity more often  Good luck to us!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

If I could click "like" on the last few posts in this thread, I would, but I can't because I'm browsing thru my phone.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Kaju, lots of good info there. Thanks again. But I think the main point of frustration for me and others is the seeming haphazard way in which they seem to be issuing grants. Many wait only 10 or 11 days or maximum a month after lodging. Whereas many others wait 3 months or 4 months or 5 months or even longer. And often there is no apparent complexity in the case of a person who has waited 5 months compared to that of a person who waited only 10 days. I think that's what puzzles most of us.


Unfortunately, I can't answer that with a good explanation, because even though I don't work for DIBP anymore, there are still things I can't talk about. There can honestly seem to be no apparent complexity, and yet sometimes things can take longer for one person than another, and Case Officers very often simply have no control over that - there are things that are out of their scope.

Because I don't work there any more, the following is supposition, so don't take it as gospel. But reasonably, you might expect there to be judgements made by managers as to how to deal with work. If you have a lot of work on hand, and a huge amount more floods in, what do you do? 

Just plough through from oldest first, and aggravate all the new people too, as their waiting time balloons out, or allocate a little time and a Case Officer or two to getting quite a few of the very easy ones out of the way, so they don't generate more work, more calls? 

Because they don't, you can then keep your main focus on clearing those that have been waiting longest. It's a recognised technique to reduce queues - you can see it for example in Centrelink Offices where there is a load of people waiting to be seen at the counter - an officer will come out to the queue and effectively pick out the easy clients, and deal with them and get them out, so the rest of the staff can do the bulk of the work faster, with less people, less interruptions, less overall waiting for the whole group.

In that situation it's annoying to see other people dealt with when you haven't been yet, but it's actually faster overall for you too. 

As I've said, I don't know if this is the case, and I do know that two apparently identical cases can often take greatly different times to process - the real truth though is that all you can do is provide what you're asked, try and have patience, contact infrequently if you need to. 

You don't have control over their system, so you don't really have an option other than to live with it anyway. Might as well try and do it in a good humour, because if you don't, the only one that gets unhappy is you, for no benefit.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for your insight. I didn't know that you used to work there.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have applied for 189 for my whole family including 3 kids and I haven't got CO assigned to my case as yet, I have front loaded every possible thing they might ask for including medicals, Form80, birth certificates etc etc, I am an onshore applicant and I have seen people getting CO assigned within 1.5 months normally, is there any specific reason for not hearing anything from DIBP ? I know its a Christmas time but any suggestions as to what would be the tentative time to finalize my case or at-least getting CO assigned to my application.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,
Case officer asked for additional documents.
However am not able to attach the additional documents after 51 attachments.
(for 190 subclass 60 attachments can be uploaded as per note in the immi site).
Please help me..

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> Case officer asked for additional documents.
> However am not able to attach the additional documents after 51 attachments.
> (for 190 subclass 60 attachments can be uploaded as per note in the immi site).
> ...


send the documents by mail. as simple as that.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi

The CO was assigned to me on 16th Nov and gave me 28 days to upload FBI clearance. I am expecting my USA PCC not before mid January and hence emailed GSM multiple times requesting for an extension.
Today I complete 1 month since CO allocation and still have not got any reply for them.

Guys please suggest me if I can do anything else apart from waiting


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> The CO was assigned to me on 16th Nov and gave me 28 days to upload FBI clearance. I am expecting my USA PCC not before mid January and hence emailed GSM multiple times requesting for an extension.
> Today I complete 1 month since CO allocation and still have not got any reply for them.
> ...


Since you are in Australia, you can try calling the DIBP, and ask them if the case officer has got the email,they usually send an acknowledgement, but im sure due to too many applications and people emailing them frequently about status updates,they are not responding to emails fast.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

14 days after lodging my visa application onshore, I get an email from the CO assigned, asking for my PCC. Hopefully I can upload it over the weekend/next Monday as I just filed for the AFP clearance today lol. How long would I possibly have to wait for them to make a decision after I'm able to upload my PCC?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> The CO was assigned to me on 16th Nov and gave me 28 days to upload FBI clearance. I am expecting my USA PCC not before mid January and hence emailed GSM multiple times requesting for an extension.
> Today I complete 1 month since CO allocation and still have not got any reply for them.
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you are given 28 days to show that you made an effort to secure the documents being asked for. It doesn't mean that you only have 28 days to actually produce those documents.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> Since you are in Australia, you can try calling the DIBP, and ask them if the case officer has got the email,they usually send an acknowledgement, but im sure due to too many applications and people emailing them frequently about status updates,they are not responding to emails fast.



Thanks for your reply! But I am not in Australia. I have applied from Delhi and can't find any other way to contact them. Yes, I have got acknowledgement emails (standard emails) but nothing from the case officer.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you are given 28 days to show that you made an effort to secure the documents being asked for. It doesn't mean that you only have 28 days to actually produce those documents.


They mentioned that you should upload the documents within 28 days, however if you can't do that within 28 days then evidence should be provided to show your efforts.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

rish_1986 said:


> They mentioned that you should upload the documents within 28 days, however if you can't do that within 28 days then evidence should be provided to show your efforts.


I just checked the generic letter sent to me by the CO assigned to my application, requesting for my PCC, and here's what it says:

*Information from another person or organisation*
In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. *You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.*

*You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation*. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible.

I guess this explains why you didnt get any response to your multiple emails asking for an extension.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> I just checked the generic letter sent to me by the CO assigned to my application, requesting for my PCC, and here's what it says:
> 
> *Information from another person or organisation*
> In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. *You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.*
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply! So I guess I'll just wait


----------



## Sharadtewari (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,
You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.

Oz, here i come.


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come.


Congratulations Sharadtewari!!

Very great way to end 2015  Happy holidays!


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulation Sharad. A Genuine reason for Celebrating before New year


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come.


Congratulations dear.
Celebrate


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come.


Congratulations Sharadtewari


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats to all who have got grant!!

Any one who got the golden email this week?
Jus curious to know if anyone at DIBP is working this week 

We have waited for skill assessment and EOI.. But this wait seems longer than anything! :juggle:


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Happie,

Did you send mail to CO after providing the additional docs requested or just clicked on "Information provided" button?

I am also allocated with CO from adelaide.....any info about them....like how are they?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Mohankum,

I sent the mail to them after providing additional docs in my visa application and hitting the "Information Provided" button.

When did you lodge your visa and when CO was assigned to you?


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Happie,

Thanks for the info.

I lodged application on 21st Nov and CO was assigned on 1st Dec.
Additional docs were submitted on 17th Dec.

Was any job verification done for you?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come.


URGENT HELP!

I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document. 
However I yesterday read in some forum about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website and the case officer didnt say anything. 

Should I still apply for India PCC through Passport kendra office or even the Delhi police website PCC is fine????


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> URGENT HELP!
> 
> I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document.
> However I yesterday read in some forum about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website and the case officer didnt say anything.
> ...


You need to obtain PCC from PSK only, PCC from any Police Authority will not work.

What could happen is once you obtain your PCC from US, your CO can ask PCC for India, he might have overlooked it as of now.

Thanks!


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Rish,

You can apply PCC online thru psk website and while going to psk office, take your pcc obtained from Delhi police along with required docs for psk pcc. 99% chances are you will get pcc certificate on same day from psk office.

Good luck


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

my co asked for form 815 and we submitted it same day and our case still pending, any similar situation here?


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
Assessment applied 28/04/2015
Assessment positive 23/07/2015
Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
Nomination received 23/09/2015
Visa lodged 03/10/2015
Co contact 09/11/2015
Visa grant  08/01/2016
Occupation code 133312


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

mohankum said:


> Happie,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Nothing yet or rather no information from my ofc yet on this... How do we know if any job verification is done?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats CHANPREET


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

hi mates

I got my grant. hope everyone will get it soon.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

bilcat said:


> hi mates
> 
> I got my grant. hope everyone will get it soon.


Congrats Please add your case to immitracker.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

subscribing....


----------



## vybhavkmadadi (Jan 8, 2016)

*Awaiting Grant!!*

Hi everyone,

I had my CO assigned on 04 Nov 2015 and did not need to submit any more documents, i am awaiting my grant anytime soon now :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Vybhav

--------------------------------------
189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

bilcat said:


> hi mates
> 
> I got my grant. hope everyone will get it soon.


That's a great news bilcat. Congratulations.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## vybhavkmadadi (Jan 8, 2016)

bilcat said:


> hi mates
> 
> I got my grant. hope everyone will get it soon.


Congratulations bilcat.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello,

I have got CO assigned on 14/12/2015 and uploaded document on 25/12/2015 since then waiting..:juggle:


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Ho mates, just check with you guys. Yes i was allocated to CO GSM Adelaide but not sure in which team i was allocate to actually.


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got CO assigned on 14/12/2015 and uploaded document on 25/12/2015 since then waiting..:juggle:


i notified the CO on the 24th, good luck to the both of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

kenji1903 said:


> i notified the CO on the 24th, good luck to the both of us


You notified the CO as in you upload the necessary docs requested or email them for updates. Dont mind to share.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Will e flying off to Down Under as soon as possible as I got my grant today yay


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

ToShac said:


> You notified the CO as in you upload the necessary docs requested or email them for updates. Dont mind to share.


i uploaded the docs then clicked the "complete" (forgot what's the button called) button, didn't email them to notify


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Kenji.. Nice to see you Online and helping other folks

That button might be "information provided"


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Kenji.. Nice to see you Online and helping other folks
> 
> That button might be "information provided"


thanks, that's the button! 

well, i got a lot of help from the nice people here, i hope i can do my very best to contribute back


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

I got CO on 4th jan. Other timeline as follows


----------



## lulu8283 (Jan 20, 2016)

Submitted our 189 application 06/01/2016, medical cert completed 12/01/2016 and visa grant by CO 20/01 2016. If you have all your documents ready and you are in the SOL list. It will be granted pretty quick by a CO.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

lulu8283 said:


> Submitted our 189 application 06/01/2016, medical cert completed 12/01/2016 and visa grant by CO 20/01 2016. If you have all your documents ready and you are in the SOL list. It will be granted pretty quick by a CO.


Hi lulu, so you from Aotearoa... So which part of NZ you are from? I have been to NZ twice. 😀😀
Correct me if im wrong. I believe NZ citizen can just live and work without any visa. Based on Trans Mutual. Am I right?


----------



## lulu8283 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not a NZ citizen just a NZ PR. So I can't just move to aussie without applying for the 189 visa.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

lulu8283 said:


> I'm not a NZ citizen just a NZ PR. So I can't just move to aussie without applying for the 189 visa.


Ohk ok lulu. So currently where you at in NZ?


----------



## lulu8283 (Jan 20, 2016)

Christchurch


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

CO not allocated so far, frustration ..??? YES !


----------



## lulu8283 (Jan 20, 2016)

Furqan said:


> CO not allocated so far, frustration ..??? YES !


I think they are processing those that have 65 points and above first...


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I received an email from my CO requesting additional information. One of the file that was sent to me says 

"Information from another person or organisation
In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us."

I have already provided all the details including my PCC, medicals and and all other relevant documents almost three weeks ago. Is the above mentioned quote is asking me to provide all the documents again? Or is it a generic letter sent to all the applicants when additional information is requested?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

What additional info your CO has asked for?. The statement you have mentioned is a general one and included in all additional request letters.



noman486 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received an email from my CO requesting additional information. One of the file that was sent to me says
> 
> ...


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

SqOats said:


> What additional info your CO has asked for?. The statement you have mentioned is a general one and included in all additional request letters.



CO asked for my CV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendyak7 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Still waiting*

Hi all, 
My partner is from Canada and i am from Australia. Applied for partner visa off shore.
He applied 4 month ago and has submitted police clearance and had his medical done. Have not received any correspondence.
Could you please share your stories as to how long it took to get allocated a case officer?
Thank you


----------



## timus2001 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ielts (r 6.5 w 6 l 7 s 7)
acs : 25th may 2015 positive
eoi 189 : June 10th 2015
eoi 190 nsw : Dec 2015
invitation: Jan 2016
visa lodge: Jan 30 2016
pcc and medical done : Feb 12 2016
case opened : March 9 2016(asked for further employment evidence)
uploaded all docs on march 11th

visa grant: Waiting


----------



## ranjoo (Feb 3, 2016)

hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account 

*APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ranjoo said:


> hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account
> 
> *APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


nothing as of now, they will come back if they need anything else, I think you should your grant anytime soon!!

all the best..


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Abhilashrs said:


> Yes. Once the CO is allocated you will get mail from [email protected]. around 45-50 days time frame.


Hi,
Looks like you have submitted Japan PCC. I too need to submit Japan PCC, but the PCC document that I received from the embassy is in a sealed envelope and the embassy asked specifically not to open it as it is addressed to Australia Immigration. I have asked the CO about the process but it is already 3 weeks and I have not received any information from my CO. Any pointer regarding how to submit the Japan PCC?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Abhilashrs said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Once the CO is allocated you will get mail from [email protected]. around 45-50 days time frame.
> ...


Hi 
You can open the pcc document received from Japan embassy and then scan, attach it to Immi website. And click the request complete button. After that send a mail to CO that you have attached Japan Pcc document in Immi.. That is all I did. You can do the same thing.. Opening Pcc document is not a harm. I had similar concerns about it. But I have been directed by Immi team that we can open and scan and attach the documents in Immi website. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> nothing as of now, they will come back if they need anything else, I think you should your grant anytime soon!!
> 
> all the best..


Lodged my application for Software Engineering on 22nd July. After I was contacted by CO on 2nd August, I uploaded my documents (PCC + Medicals) on 7th August. I also emailed them the same.

1) Health clearance provided – no action required
2) Visa Status - Assessment in progress

The visa status only changed recently from "Documents required" to "Assessment in progress" on 15th October after I discovered this button "Information required/provided" and clicked on it to confirm. It says "When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department."

I am just concerned ... I hope there is no issue as a result of me missing out on pressing this button which is very much invisible.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Lodged my application for Software Engineering on 22nd July. After I was contacted by CO on 2nd August, I uploaded my documents (PCC + Medicals) on 7th August. I also emailed them the same.
> 
> 1) Health clearance provided – no action required
> 2) Visa Status - Assessment in progress
> ...


That shouldn't be a problem


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

farjaf said:


> That shouldn't be a problem


Thanks buddy ... But I think that has delayed my process ... 

Grant awaited ... :fingerscrossed:


----------

